# طلب غسيل اغشيه التناضح العكسى



## hisham abdalgleel (9 مارس 2013)

نرجو من الاخوه كيفيه غسيل اغشيه الممبرين بالرغم من كل ادوات عمل الغسيل موجوده بالمحطه من خراطيش وطلمبه وخزان ولكن عايز اعرف طريقه تحضير المواد الكيميائيه متلا زياده فى الاملاح والترسبات لان المحطه لها فتره ما تم غسل الممبرين الا الصيانه الاوليه من فلتر الرمل والسوفتنر وفلتر الكربون واضافه السوفتنر والفلتر كربون لم يتم تغيرهما الى الان بل تنشيط وغسيل عكسى ومدت عمل المحطه لها 9 سنوات كل الشى الا تعمل الا هو الذكرته مدونى بى كم كميه المواد الكيمائيه وتركيزها مع اضافتها مع الماء


----------



## أبو مصطفى ص (26 نوفمبر 2014)

نرجو من زملائنا الأعزاء إفادتنا بجدول الصيانة الدورية لمحطات ro مع جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------

